# Wadenmuskulatur 11x



## Berggeist1963 (3 Sep. 2008)

Hallo, ich bin ein grosser Freund von Frauen mit sichtbarer Wadenmuskulatur (allerdings keine Bodybuildrinnen oder Leistungssportlerinnen). Es gibt davon einige in der deutschen Promiszene, wie z.B. Aleksandra Bechtel, Inge Posmyk, Dana Golombek, Michaela May, Kerstin Merlin u.a. Fallen jemandem noch weitere "Wadenmuskelladies" ein? Hier dann mal ein kleiner Querschnitt zur Veranschaulichung mit Mareike Carriere, Caroline Beil, Sonja Zietlow, 2x Kerstin Merlin, Inge Posmyk, 2 x Aleksandra Bechtel, Alexandra Polzin und Giulia Siegel:



 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## RustyRyan (3 Sep. 2008)

...bin zwar jetzt nicht so der Waden-Muskel-Fetischist, aber da fällt mir doch spontan dieses Bild von der Franzi ein :thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (3 Sep. 2008)

Solange es gut aussieht. Warum nicht.

:thx: Berggeist1963


----------



## Berggeist1963 (3 Sep. 2008)

Vielen Dank für die "Muskel-Franzi", RustyRyan! Wer ähnliches Material von weiteren "Wadenmuskelmäusen" haben sollte - immer her damit! Werde in der Folgezeit weitere Bilder von internationalen Promiladies mit derartigen Waden hier ins Forum einstellen.


----------



## koshava (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Wadenmuskulatur*

nice


----------



## Ch_SAs (14 Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank für die sexy Waden... :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2009)

DANKE für die Haxen


----------



## geldhai1 (14 Sep. 2009)

Sehr schön! Endlich mal ästhetische Frauenbeine! Weiter so!!!


----------



## Mike150486 (11 Aug. 2010)

Thx =)


----------



## Punisher (11 Aug. 2010)

klasse, gefällt mir


----------



## Berggeist1963 (12 Aug. 2010)

Ich darf den interessierten Besucher dieses Threads an dieser Stelle auf meinen neu ins Leben gerufenen Blog zum Thema "Prominente Frauen mit sichtbarer Wadenmuskulatur" hinweisen, wo viele Bilder internationaler Promifrauen mit entpsrechender Muskulatur zu finden sind. Da die allermeisten davon auch noch Pumps, Heels oder anderes Schuhwerk tragen ist für den einen oder anderen Schuhliebhaber vielleicht auch etwas dabei. Vielen Dank für Ihre/Eure Aufmerksamkeit und hier nun der Link (beinahe vergessen*grins*):
*Link entfernt*


----------



## Legger80 (30 Aug. 2010)

Hallo,echt Klasse Bilder und dein Blog ist allererste Sahne.bin auch absoluter Wadenfreak.es gibt nix besseres als eine Frau mit ausgeprägten wadenmuskeln In high heels und Beinfreiheit natürlich.leider ist das gute Wetter vorbei....


----------



## spitzweck (24 Nov. 2010)

Super Beitrag :thumbup:


----------



## Weltenbummler (24 Nov. 2010)

Echt super die Bilder .


----------



## themarvelous (16 Jan. 2011)

ich steh drauf, danke


----------



## ronnydu (19 Jan. 2011)

Klasse Bilder Danke


----------



## taifun23 (3 Feb. 2011)

Nice Pics. Thx-


----------



## yakumo10 (27 Apr. 2015)

Beine Beine Beine !!


----------

